# My Lordstown 2013 report



## jodigirl1963 (May 17, 2013)

im glad you had a good time terry hope you also enjoy the movie


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Any pictures of the aftermarket tail lights? I'd be interested in whatever information you have as well as pictures!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

terrym said:


> We told them about CruzeTalk.com, and if any of the employees are reading this (which I hope they are), I want to again say THANK YOU for being so gracious to us.


Oh no! You've told them all of our secretssssssss lol jk

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Really really jealous... next year everyone !


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> Any pictures of the aftermarket tail lights? I'd be interested in whatever information you have as well as pictures!


There like the BMW style tailights they will be around $399 and there plugnplay they should be ready around July 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

*A perfect Cruze-day!*

First of all I want to say a big THANK YOU to XtremeRevolution who spent a lot of time and effort to make this happen!:goodjob:
Like terrym said, it was an awesome experience! More comments will come but I have to mention first that I met nice people there and my only regret is that I couldn’t spend more time together. Best regards for all who were present today at this event.
Just one picture today….


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ah the amazing line up just before the Lordstown Plant!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome day!! Many thanks to everyone involved in making this happen! A few pics I took with my phone.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm too tired to even think about editing pictures tonight, but AutumnCruzeRS and I both made it back safe and sound. 

My eyes may be really itching right now, but I can't help but prop them open to watch the video!










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad to hear it was worth it. Definitely in next year nice review!


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice review Terry!

The tour was really great. It's really amazing to see a modern factory at work. 

It was great to meet people and see what you've done to your cars.

The highlight for me was sitting in the drivers seat of XR's car listening to his sound system. Awesome doesn't begin to describe it. Loud, detailed and clean! That experience will most likely cost me some money. 

I'll get some pics posted Sunday night. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

TGrayEco said:


> Any pictures of the aftermarket tail lights? I'd be interested in whatever information you have as well as pictures!





H3LLON3ARTH said:


> There like the BMW style tailights they will be around $399 and there plugnplay they should be ready around July
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

It was great meeting all of you! The whole day was a blast. I felt like crap on the way home, splitting headache, got home and tried to eat something but felt like id throw it up so I took a cold shower and slept for 12 hours.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> It was great meeting all of you! The whole day was a blast. I felt like crap on the way home, splitting headache, got home and tried to eat something but felt like id throw it up so I took a cold shower and slept for 12 hours.


Lol nice!
Yeah I left after the movie was over (was really good for my first Star Trek movie experience) and arrived at my apt around 1:30am. Went to bed around 2 and woke back up at 5 to get ready for work  


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What an awesome adventure this was. Thanks to all that made this happen. Meeting all of you was kinda like dejavu to me, like I had met you all before or something. All I can say is what a bunch of great people. I had a great time and coundnt ask for any better weather either. Cant wait to do another meet again sometime soon hopefully with as many Cruzetalk members that can make it. Maybe have a meet at a national car show such as Detroits Woodward Dream Cruze for example.


----------

